# ebonie and dh



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy anniversary both 

i will leave the pics to miriam lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy anniversary


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy Anniversary both, hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

To a very very Special Couple xxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Anniversary hope you've had a lovely day


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thank you girls   i have been sleepng a lot of today as i was nights , But i had chocs and darren got a beautiful display of flowers delivered this morning   i didnt expect them at all   
We went out for a meal on monday evening because i was working tonight , so had a nice time thanks again


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you both had a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Emma & Darren, glad you've had a good day and flowers, chocs and a meal out on Monday!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy anniversay emma and darren. hope you had a good day ( sorry its late)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you so much ladies   we had a nice Anniversary


----------

